# Micro SD card not working



## Forseti (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi there,

I had a Nokia 5800 that came with a free Micro SD memory card with it. That phone is long gone and I now have an LG Cookie which supports the exact same type of memory card but for some reason it will not work.

Any time I plug in the card it will not register on the phone, I get told that there is no memory card inserted. Does anyone have any idea?

I don't have the original phone either. The card can't be formatted by the LG as it doesn't register.

Thanks!

Edited to add: There is nothing on the LG web site for this.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Forseti
Welcome to TSF :wave:

There is a micro sd card to standard sd card adaptor available. Perhaps if you get one, you can format the card with the PC...

I have an adaptor that came with a micro sd card I ordered for my phone.


----------



## Forseti (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for that, DonaldG. I'll weigh up the different cost options and see what suits best. I think it may just be that the card is formatted for a Nokia and won't work on anythng else.

Thanks again. :normal:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

If you check out Ebay for micro sd cards, you will find that most come with a free adaptor. I think you may well be right about the current formatting..


----------

